# Does the vinyl express r series contour cut?



## king12373 (Nov 22, 2010)

Buying my first cutter and seriously considering ve r series, mostly because its in my slim budget. I need to know if it will cut along outline of my inkjet transfers because that is the primary reason for the purchase. All the other perks are fine, I must be sure it does my inkjet transfers. Thanx in advance and sorry about the newbie question.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Post a link. If contour cut is not listed in the description, then it probably doesn't.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

We bought one of these just to play around with.

For the price, it's OK. The software is terrible. Support sometimes was amazing, and other times never replied. Ours is sitting in the basement in a box -- I think we did 2 or 3 jobs with it and decided it was too much labor for too little return.

Any cutter can contour cut if you understand how to load vinyl and set up the start point. Without a laser eye reader, it's going to be more magic than science, but it can be done.

Is it worth it? For starting out, sure. Is it accurate? With our tests, no, but it can be close enough to get you started.

How are you printing the items you want contour cut?


----------



## king12373 (Nov 22, 2010)

it is the vinyl express r31


----------



## king12373 (Nov 22, 2010)

with durabrite inks from an epson printer. Thanx for your response


----------



## king12373 (Nov 22, 2010)

oh and thanx for the info


----------

